# Fischereischein SH umschreiben NRW - Prüfungsbescheinigung verloren



## Keno85 (8. August 2020)

Hallo, so langsam aber sicher Pakt mich das Angelfieber wieder. Ich bin vor ein paar Jahren von SH/Lübeck nach NRW/Burscheid gezogen.
Meinen Fischereischein habe ich noch, allerdings ist wohl beim Umzug die Prüfungsbescheinigung abhanden gekommen. Auch meine Eltern in SH finden den nicht. Bevor ich nun ewig beim Amt Sitze wollte ich einfach mal hier nachfragen ob jemand damit Erfahrung hat. Reicht mein Fischereischein um einen neuen "NRW Schein" zu kriegen oder ist zwingend die Bescheinigung Notwendig?
Die Suche ergab zwar ähnliche fälle, aber da wurde direkt beides verloren... oder oder oder
MfG


----------



## Piet81 (8. August 2020)

Nicht direkt dazu aber als ergänzende Info. Du kannst dir vom Landesfischerei Verband eine Zweitschrift deiner Prüfung schicken lassen. Kostet ein paar Euro, ist sonst aber unkompliziert. Habe ich auch schon gemacht.

LG


----------



## Keno85 (8. August 2020)

Dann werde ich denen direkt mal ne E-Mail schicken.
Danke


----------



## Andal (8. August 2020)

Als ich 2008 meinen bayrischen Schein nach RLP umschreiben lassen wollte, marschierte ich lediglich mit dem bayr. Schein in der Hand aufs Bürgerbüro um mich zu erkundigen, wie zu tun sei. 10 min später ging ich mit meinem brandneuen RLP-Schein wieder nach Hause...!


----------



## Minimax (8. August 2020)

Als ich vor vielen Jahren wieder mit dem Angeln hier in Berlin beginnen wollte, fehlte mir auch mein Prüfungszeugnis aus NRW.
Also bin ich mit meinem uralten NRW-Fischereischein aufs Amt getappst. Das Fräulein die Sachearbeiterin dort hat sich auch
etwas geziert hatte verfahrenstechnische Bedenken aber mit etwas Wimpernklimpern vernünftigen Argumenten
gings dann doch problemlos.

Will sagen: Die Leute auf den Ämtern haben einen gewissen Ermessensspielraum. MIt Freundlichkeit, Höflichkeit und ein
bisschen Charme kann man erreichen, das sie diesen für einen nutzen.

Habe letztes Jahr aufm Bürgeramt live erlebt, wie ein wirklich rüpelhafter Krawattenchefbossmann mit exakt dem gleichen
Anliegen wie ich grandios abgeblitzt ist: Das ist der berühmte Ermessensspielraum.


----------



## Andal (8. August 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Als ich vor vielen Jahren wieder mit dem Angeln hier in Berlin beginnen wollte, fehlte mir auch mein Prüfungszeugnis aus NRW.
> Also bin ich mit meinem uralten NRW-Fischereischein aufs Amt getappst. Das Fräulein die Sachearbeiterin dort hat sich auch
> etwas geziert hatte verfahrenstechnische Bedenken aber mit etwas Wimpernklimpern vernünftigen Argumenten
> gings dann doch problemlos.
> ...


Freundlichkeit ist eine Zier und weiter kommt man auch mit ihr!


----------



## Keno85 (8. August 2020)

Danke für die ganzen Antworten. Werde am Montag nach der Arbeit mal hin und mein Glück versuchen.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. August 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Will sagen: Die Leute auf den Ämtern haben einen gewissen Ermessensspielraum. MIt Freundlichkeit, Höflichkeit und ein
> bisschen Charme kann man erreichen, das sie diesen für einen nutzen.



Hallo,

des is a alde Haggn, wemm mer wos will, mou mer freindli sa. Hier die schriftdeutsche Übersetzung aus dem Mittelfränkischen: das ist eine alte Erfahrung/Weisheit, wenn man etwas will, muss man freundlich sein.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Keno85 (13. August 2020)

So, mal n Update geben falls jemand das gleiche "Problem" hat.
Montag bei der Landessportfischerverband Schleswig-Holstein angerufen, auf der Seite gibt es den Antrag auf eine Zweitschrift. Den ausgefüllt und per E-Mail rüber geschickt, und 25€ überwiesen. Gestern kam dann mein Zeugnis an.
Heute dann im Rathaus gewesen, den Schein hätte ich auch ohne das Zeugnis bekommen. Wäre also kein Problem gewesen


----------

